# Any News on "New Yankee Workshop"?



## JimSavage (Aug 25, 2009)

For 2009, Norm didn't film any new shows, only new introductions to several old episodes. I've checked the NYW website, and the Yankee Cam doesn't show any activity during 2009. The Yankee Cam archives show that in past years, Norm would have filmed half or more of the upcoming season by now. But there is nothing listed so far this year. It's possible he's filming new shows or something for 2010 and just not using the Yankee Cam anymore, but I don't know why that would have changed.

So I'm assuming that they haven't filmed anything for 2010. I know the economy is tough; is it possible that no one is willing to underwrite NYW anymore? Or is Norm just sliding into retirement?

Has anyone heard anything? I'm one of many who can credit (or blame) NYW for my initial interest in woodworking.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Can you keep a secret? Norm and I have been in talks for some time and … well …maybe I have said too much - never mind.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

A worthy successor I am sure Todd!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Lets all spread the new. The American Craftsman Workshop instead of the Yankee workshop.


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

When I talked with Norm at the STL wood show, he said it was lack of sponsors for both NYW and TOH. That is why he was doing reintros instead of new shows this year.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

bummer…ok todd--you are up…your turn…


----------



## Dano46 (Sep 21, 2009)

At the introduction to one of the NYW programs, Norm was standing in the shop, and the shop looked a little different to me. Maybe a new finish on the floor, and new paneling. Could be just my imagination, or wishful thinking too. He was running late at the STL show when I was there that Friday, and now I wish I had waited for him.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

New Yankee Workshop I use to like it a lot, the last couple of years did not care for it at all,
Norn has too many expensive tools that many of us cannot afford and does stuff that is very hard to keep up with, in the earlier days it was more interesting.
Only my opinion!!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

The American Craftsman Workshop that would be nice for a change!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I agree with you, GMan. I used to really like it when he built shop furniture and useful things that you could incorporate into your own shop. It got to be way off base for me. A lot of things I didn't care for.


----------



## parkerdude (Dec 13, 2008)

Sad to say there's just not enough money in REAL home improvement TV. I can't afford the expensive tools and materials, and I think that the people who can afford them don't watch DIY TV shows.

TOH had a segment in New York I think, the owners had a beautiful brownstone home that cost so much money that they had 2 tenants to help with cash flow. I don't want to own / live in an apartment.


----------



## Sean (Jul 2, 2008)

I can't complain about TOH or New Yankee. Look at all the projects on his website, good God he must be straining for new ideas all the time. I like it when he kicks it up a notch, I get bored with shaker-simple. If he needs to take a season or 2 off to recharge the batteries, Im good with reruns.
TOH, I can kinda see the complaint…had it myself a few years ago, as they were working on multi-million dollar homes…but then they did one that was cheap. and it was BOOOO-RRRRING. And quick. And they need to work on expensive stuff, because the work they do and materials they use are high end…not the quick bang-it-up crap you find on DIY Network or HGTV shows where they wont show you a close up, because you'll notice its a bunch of MDF-stapled and bradded junk.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

In the pass I watched and have seen sometime Norn making mistakes you could tell as soon as he made on they would cut off, one time he had a dove tail that did not fit and they cut off and after coming back it was a different dovetail, everybody makes mistakes but why not admit to it nobody is perfect not even Norm.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I would like to see a woodworking shop that completes a project in the full time it takes to do it,if it takes 5 weeks be it.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Todd you got my vote.

It would be interesting for the LJ's to make a show each week based on the great projects I see here - could even make it regional….I know some folks, like Todd, film some of their stuff and do great work…Just think of all the experience that is here. I think it would be nice to see a show where you see different folks using different approaches rather then just the hosts version. The projects here are much more versatile and more original then having them rehash a bookcase or a picture frame as done on PBS alot. The other great stuff I've seen here is the finishes….I think a whole season could be devoted to that.

Well, for now I think I must rely on LJ's, You Tube or other online source to see any interesting videos that show what I like to see made. The PBS type of shows are sometimes just too elemental…i.e. hoding up a plane and explaining that this is a bench plane and you use it to surface wood….zzzzzzzzzzz…..


----------



## NavyCop68 (Jun 20, 2009)

Just saw the news on Fine Woodworking… Norm is calling it quits after 21 seasons… will continue to be on TOH but it would appear there will be no new shows…

Anyone see anything else?


----------



## ZacharyD (Oct 2, 2009)

Norm is definitely calling it quits after more than 20 years in the shop. Check out my blog for details and my reactions.

http://eatoncountywoodworker.blogspot.com

Sorry to see him go.

Zach


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

New Yankee Workshop Series Ends
October 17th, 2009 in blogs ShareThis

Gina Eide, web producer 
134 users recommend 
----------------------------------------

The New Yankee Workshop is ending after 21 seasons. Fine Woodworking featured host Norm Abram on the cover twice, once in 2008 when the series celebrated its 20th anniversary.

Michael Pekovich

The cover from FWW #99 in 1993. The issue include a profile on Norm Abram by Jim Boesel.

Alec Waters The New Yankee Workshop is ending after 21 seasons. Fine Woodworking featured host Norm Abram on the cover twice, once in 2008 when the series celebrated its 20th anniversary.

Photo: Michael Pekovich 
----------------------------------------

Add Comment
Print
ShareThisThis just in… Fine Woodworking just received word that the New Yankee Workshop is ending after 21 seasons on PBS according to Patrick Ramirez, a spokesperson for WGBH Boston.

But the man in plaid, Norm Abram, won't be retiring his tool belt yet, he'll still continue working on sister show This Old House, according to a press release.

The Fine Woodworking audience has a long relationship with the television host. Many credit him as the inspiration for getting started in the craft. In Norm Stories, a former editor at Fine Woodworking, recounts how Abram got him into woodworking after an appearance at Good Morning America.

Abram also graced the covers of two issues of Fine Woodworking. FW published a profile on Abram in 1993 (FWW #99) and more recently Abram wrote an article about crafting your dream kitchen in 2008 (FWW #196).

But, if this news is getting you down, it's not too late to see this woodworking icon up close and personal in just a few days. Old Sturbridge Village is offering a brunch with Norm Abram Sat., Oct. 24.

And, New Yankee plan fans can continue to buy projects plans at the New Yankee Web site as well as order DVDs, find Q&As, etc.

So, now audience, back to you… what are your thoughts on the New Yankee's retirement?

----------------------------------------


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Who can fill his shoes??


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

If PBS understood the treasure they have, they would have him do promotional spots around the country at other workshops. There could be ability for some book/DVD signings and pictures. Many LJs would like to just say they were in the room with Norm back in 2XXX.

Even brunch for PBS donations at a certain level.

Steve.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

This is about the 4th topic on the same subject sorry to be a grouch


----------



## mirkwood (Feb 18, 2010)

Twenty one seasons is quite a run for any show , I'll miss the fastist half hour on TV , but I guess like a lot of us over the 60 hump Norm wouldn't mind slowing down a bit. It would be interesting though to have a show that would feature woodworkers from around the country with various approaches on topics such as furniture, finisihing , or even finish carpentry etc. If you pay attention, there's always something to learn .


----------

